# Looking for female rats in NC



## fireeyes2899 (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find some rats in NC? Was trying to get some from a breeder but that fell through due to drama going on with their business. I have a female that has been alone for awhile and it breaks my heart. I would hate to get them from a petstore but I am running out of options. Thanks.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

http://queencityrattery.weebly.com/ 
http://www.runwayrats.webs.com/
http://charlotte.craigslist.org/search/ccc?sort=rel&query=rats
Here are some options. Be careful when looking at craigslist, though I think the rats there would be more socialized than the ones at the pet store.


----------



## fireeyes2899 (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply but I believe the first two breeder are no longer active. I have emailed them and received no response.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay. You might want to check your local shelter. I don't know about NC, but in Nevada, there are abandoned litters and pregnant females all the time in shelters. You could maybe get a baby from there?


----------



## fireeyes2899 (Jan 1, 2014)

I have looked into the animal shelter but I couldn't find one that had rats near me. I guess I will just keep an eye on it. Thanks


----------

